# buttt naked?



## honor435 (Mar 24, 2009)

i made this today, yumm, smells like fruity and bananas, i think i'll call "bare naked" though!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Out of curiosity... why do they call it "butt naked" if it smells like fruit and bananas?


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 26, 2009)

it's probably a spinoff of monkey farts...that smells that way too..


----------



## honor435 (Mar 26, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity... why do they call it "butt naked" if it smells like fruit and bananas?


ok i read description, it is apples, honey, berries and spice, no bananas. I think its butt naked, like tropical smelling?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2009)

I realy do not know why it is called butt naked. I don't know of anyone that smells like honey & berries when they are naked. Why wouldn't it be named fruit harvest honeyed fruit or frooty patootie or anything to clue the customer it's a fruit scented product?


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol. yeah names sure don't match up


----------



## honor435 (Mar 26, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I realy do not know why it is called butt naked. I don't know of anyone that smells like honey & berries when they are naked. Why wouldn't it be named fruit harvest honeyed fruit or frooty patootie or anything to clue the customer it's a fruit scented product?



 I got it, naked in the garden! adam & eve!


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 26, 2009)

I tried to tell my 8 year old daughter that there was an FO called Monkey Farts, she did NOT believe me. She thought I was just teasing her. lol


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 26, 2009)

We've had a great laugh over that one at my house


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

When I hear "butt naked" I think non-scented soap.... or a light, fresh-out-of-the-shower type scent!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2009)

> When I hear "butt naked" I think non-scented soap.... or a light, fresh-out-of-the-shower type scent!


Me too!


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 26, 2009)

lol


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL I always thought "bananas and berries" if ya KWIM hahaha


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 13, 2009)

> When I hear "butt naked" I think non-scented soap.... or a light, fresh-out-of-the-shower type scent!



True.  But butt naked could also mean  ready to step IN the shower.  In which case, the scent is anything but fresh smelling  

I do not like the names Butt Naked or Monkey Farts at all.   I especially dislike Monkey Farts.  Oh, I know it is supposed to be cute. But to me a fart is a fart no matter how it is intended to be perceived.  I do not want my products and the word fart together.


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 14, 2009)

True indeed


----------



## kslo78 (Apr 14, 2009)

My friends and family all love this smell in the soap I made.  It is fruity but with a bit of musk.


----------

